# Fly Fishing in Hocking Hills Area??



## showard (Jan 23, 2007)

My family is considering a summer (late July) vacation in the Hocking Hills area. Any suggestions on areas for fly fishing? Also any suggestions on cabin rentals?


----------



## Brules (Mar 11, 2006)

The only place to find trout would be at the Clear Creek north of Hocking Hills, south of Lancaster.


----------

